# Heat lamps



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Does anyone use infra-red heat lamps when their mice are poorly. I am seriously thinking of getting one. Are they worth getting and do they help?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
I use infra-red lamps in emergency cases if a mouse is hyperthermic or after a surgery.
Take care that the distance between lamp and mouse is far enough that it didn't get too hot and just point one part of the cage that the mouse could choose between warm an cold places.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use the smallest reptile heat mat for mice and a puppy one for rabbits.As Bonsai says you have to be extremely careful with infra red even with puppies.The animal really needs to be capable of crawling away from the heat source or there is a risk of death from overheating.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with SarahC reptile heat mat is far safe and come in a wide variety of sizes the smallest is ideal for mice and they are designed to be left on constantly. Placed under the cage on one side and plugged in nothing more to do except monitor the mouse.

Infra red lamps as has been mentioned needs to be adjusted by distance to ensure the mice do not overheat this would mean the use of either a thermometer to set the distance accurately prior to maintain a constant temperature which would also be required to have been set up for many hours before I would attempt to place a mouse under, or connnected to a thermostat which would give the accuracy but also have the risk of probe wire being gnawed if mouse recovers whilst not present.

Both have their advantages or one could build a special hospital enclosure and use thermostat under a sheet of plastic on the floor and sealed all around with a heat lamp from above. the probe and wire would require the base to be cut out slightly so it fits snug. More expensive also to construct and takes up space for which many never seem to have.


----------

